# RUSH Replay X3



## nikkilove80 (Jun 23, 2006)

HAve you seen the new Rush DVD? I just got it yesturday after work with a co-worker at UMGD. Its a pretty good Dvd. I just bought a new HD tv and home theater system and it was the first thing I watched on there. That was pretty nice. Rush really influenced me to play guitar when I was younger. What are your thoughts on them?


----------



## telecaster90 (Jun 23, 2006)

<---Huge Rush fan. 

I don't have the new one yet, though. I'll have to pick that up.


----------



## Shannon (Jun 23, 2006)

I love them. If fact, I'm dying to own this DVD package.


----------

